# Manu, Manu, Manu!



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow, what a game, Manu was the best player on the floor and hits the game winner at the buzzer.

Argentina/Serbia-Montenegro, that was the best game I've seen in years.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

manu manu manu manu manuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

gold medal for manu


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That's my boy!!!!!!




Manu is playing like a superstar in international play, while Duncan is playing like a shy bum. Go figure.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan isn't doing so bad, but he can do alot better, but any ways I woke up late and missed most of that argentina game but I got up just intime to see that shot


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Good for Manu. Doubt his superstar play carries into the NBA season but if it does I will not be the least bit mad.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

That was an amazing buzzer beater... It got me up on my feet. Great shot by Manu!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohh man i should have woken up early for this game instead of hurrying home to see the stupid US game...o0o well go manu!!!!!!!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

for those that haven't seen it yet


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

How good is our man Manu? His shot was genius. Off balance, man on him, banks it in. Magic.

Also loved the team jumping on him. He was under there somewhere!

Kudos to Manu. He's got ...massive balls, so to speak. :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu is AWESOME.

Shoots the 3, drives down the lane, awesome passing, great ball handling, tight*** D.... 
I'm starting to wonder if he would play better without Duncan! (not saying that Spurs will be a better team like that of course). I hope Pops is finally able to see what Manu's capable of as a leader thru this game...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Pop does hold back Manu's style a little bit, but sometimes that's good, sometimes it's bad. Sometimes we need to let Manu round around and do his thing, sometimes we need to stop him from doing that.



All in all, we have a good player in Manu. I'm pissed at the US, but I'm definitely happy for my man.


----------



## Biscarat (Aug 13, 2004)

Spurs need to run more plays for Ginobili, like Argentina does. 
Not straight one on one stuff, but picks and screens to free him (kinda like a crazier Rip Hamilton)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The problem is Popovich doesn't know how to coach offense and refuses to push the tempo with Parker and Ginobili.


----------



## Biscarat (Aug 13, 2004)

Come to think of it, suppose the game is on the line, and there is no way of feeding Duncan...
Whom do you want with the ball? Parker or Ginobili?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Parker


----------

